# Can't connect to internet, ifconfig/netstat outputs provided

## nubbin99

Running liberte from live usb, everything is running smooth but my home network is unreachable. When i ping google's ip i get: connect: network is unreachable

ifconfig -a reads: 

Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output. lo Link encap:Local Loopback inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0 UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

netstat -nr reads: 

/proc/net/route: No such file or directory INET (IPv4) not configured in this system.

----------

## cach0rr0

I am already lost:

which CD/DVD .iso are you using for your liveusb? 

I have never seen the minimal iso or livedvd fail to produce a working /proc filesystem, so i am very curious.

----------

## nubbin99

using liberte distro, i dont believe i ever had an .iso file, just a .rar file that was extracted onto the usb. 

i think the /proc issue has to do with not having root possibly?

does liberte not boot-up giving you root by default?

----------

## Hu

If you are unable to determine whether you have root, you should ask the liberte maintainers whether it boots as root.  The Gentoo project provides various live boot media, but does not keep track of the quirks of all the non-Gentoo-provided boot media.  Prior to your thread, I had never heard of this distribution.

----------

## cach0rr0

are you trying to install gentoo, or are you trying to install liberte? 

if you are trying to install gentoo, suggest you use sysrescuecd or some official installation media, as your liveusb is apparently lacking some very important and basic functionality 

if you're trying to install liberte, that is another matter entirely

----------

